# DISH Carbon release?? New GUI



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

When should we expect DISH to release Carbon? This is the new GUI for DISH!


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

this summer like they said


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

hopefully never!


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

There is this idiotic trend with Websites these days to make everything brighter and harder to read, such as a white background with light gray colored text. I see this spreading on the Internet, where one day the owner of a perfectly readable website decides to adopted an abysmal color scheme only to make the pages more difficult to read or even look at for any period of time. Thankfully there are browser plugins that can fix those poor decisions.

As such, I see the image included in the head-post as encouraging. While it would always be better to have selectable themes for those that enjoy looking at the sun, anything that can make the Hopper GUI easier to read without making you feel like you are staring at thermonuclear fusion is a step in the right direction.

Now lets just hope DISH programers don't screw it up.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Blowgun said:


> Now lets just hope DISH programers don't screw it up.


From what we've already seen, they lopped 30 minutes off the guide width. That's not an auspicious start.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Agree never would be good.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

harsh said:


> From what we've already seen, they lopped 30 minutes off the guide width. That's not an auspicious start.


I haven't seen other images, I was basing my reply solely on the color scheme in the above image. If features and functionality are already getting neutered, then, I vote a big resounding *NO*.

Remove 30 minutes from the guide width?

What is DISH thinking?

That's just plain, uncut, stupid.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

After further investigation, I found these images over at DISH:










That's fugly! I do like the color scheme, but overall it is a step backwards from what we have now. And, as far as their voice activation remote:










Considering all the problems that came to light with the Samsung voice activation remotes spying on their users, I would demand a standard remote.

So, basically, both items are a waste of time.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The Amazon voice remote has problems too.

What is it with people wanting to talk to gadgets instead of simply (and silently pushing a button?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> The Amazon voice remote has problems too.
> 
> What is it with people wanting to talk to gadgets instead of simply (and silently pushing a button?


There's a clip for "Hot Tub Time Machine 2" where people are saying "high five" instead of high fiving... and one of the characters asks just that... if they are too lazy to high five!

Timely, and eerily truer than it is funny!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I can see a domestic starting.

Wife is talking (nagging?) while a show is on.

Husband says (to the remote) 'volume down'.

Wife looks over glaringly .....

And that's how the fight started.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> What is it with people wanting to talk to gadgets instead of simply (and silently pushing a button?


In a world where people seem to prefer texting to talking, it is counterintuitive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Blowgun said:


> I haven't seen other images, I was basing my reply solely on the color scheme in the above image.


I recall all the excitement among our brethren over at Brand D when the "HD GUI" was announced. Finally they were going to get more than 90 minutes in the guide. After the dust settled, the guide was still 90 minutes and now had icons instead of another 90 minutes.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I would welcome a dark theme because I would find it easier to read. Of course, loss of functionality would not be good.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe DirecTv and DISH are going to merge after all (Sarcasm), the theme looks very much like Genie. Even with the reduced time period for the EPG. At least DISH, can offer subscribers the ability to adjust the time period; something they offered on the older receivers. Also, they should provide a means to choose a theme. This is not rocket science; certainly this is not a technical issue. Though, I wonder, DISH still does not provide a way to add a single OTA channel with the OTA USB adapter fro the Hopper.

As for a voice command remote, certainly that will not drive me away from my Harmony One.

People just want to get an accurate guide that they can read and a remote that works. Carbon falls short and a voice remote is a toy. DISH should improve on what they have before making subscribers beta testers fro something new. That is, give hopper OTA users the ability to add an individual OTA channel and let us select the theme we want for the Guide.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Adding more garbage to the screen is a big no-no.

Just like Microsoft, they think a cosmetic change is an improvement, which in 90 % of the cases it is NOT!

I hope they give users an option to keep what we have!

A slick interface like DishAnywhere is not an improvement -it is a step backward if functionality and clarity (both of information and display) is lost.

SlingBox still has the better interface, but Dish had to 'improve' it for DishAnywhere - well, at least they have the virtual remote back.

ARE YOU LISTENING DISH?!?!?!?!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> SlingBox still has the better interface, but Dish had to 'improve' it for DishAnywhere - well, at least they have the virtual remote back.


Too often important features are removed in the name of simplification when the net change is making once simple things harder.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As long as the GUI does not slow down due to all of the additional information that has to be drawn I suppose I'll accept a change. Simple displays seem to draw quicker and respond quicker.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> As long as the GUI does not slow down due to all of the additional information that has to be drawn I suppose I'll accept a change. Simple displays seem to draw quicker and respond quicker.


That hasn't been much of an issue on the Hopper so far, they've stayed pretty quick since the HWS came out. D* seems to have more trouble with that than E* does. Not sure if the difference is better coders at Dish or less powerful hardware at Direct or poor coders at Direct, though I suspect poor coders is more the issue with Direct.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> I can see a domestic starting.
> 
> Wife is talking (nagging?) while a show is on.
> 
> ...


I would worry it would go the other way.
Wife is nagging and I say volume down, meant for her but the TV volume goes down....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One shouts "shut up" and the TV mutes?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Or gets muted by a frying pan.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I see the voice-activation features being useful for people with certain disabilities... but for me, I find it much easier to push a button than to say a word. Outside of the novelty of speaking and having something happen... I've never felt like the handheld remote was too time-consuming or cumbersome to use and "wished" I could speak and have things happen. But, like I said, I can definitely see people with certain disabilities really being able to use a feature like this to watch TV so I am glad to see it for all of those folk.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Will this be available on Hopper?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> Will this be available on Hopper?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


I don't think anyone knows at this point, or at least those that do aren't talking!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DIRECTV has had this for a while via their app. It's ok and I can see it being helpful for some that have a hard time touching buttons on a remote. But for general use I don't really use it myself and doubt I would on a remote either.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

SayWhat? said:


> The Amazon voice remote has problems too.
> 
> What is it with people wanting to talk to gadgets instead of simply (and silently pushing a button?


Same people that would rather poke at tiny buttons instead of calling and actually hearing a VOICE.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

satcrazy said:


> Same people that would rather poke at tiny buttons instead of calling and actually hearing a VOICE.


Amazing times we live in, no? People want to type at people rather than talk to them... then want to talk to their TVs instead of type on the remotes...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Talking to the TV is one thing. People have been doing that for decades. Yelling at it. Screaming at it. Throwing things at it.


Talking to the remote is another issue.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Adding more garbage to the screen is a big no-no.
> 
> Just like Microsoft, they think a cosmetic change is an improvement, which in 90 % of the cases it is NOT!
> 
> ...


I do not think DISH network can listen. Two reasons.

1. Dish network is not human therefor no ears.
2. Can not listen here only read,

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

Has anyone seen a release of DISH new GUI as of yet??


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Not here yet.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Its not expected until summer.


----------



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

Still no word on Dish Carbon or 4k joey release date? I thought it was supposed to be here before the end of june. Is this an incorrect assumption?? by the end of 2nd quarter?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

As with most anything DISH "SOON".


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Hopefully, never.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NCwolfpack00 said:


> Still no word on Dish Carbon or 4k joey release date? I thought it was supposed to be here before the end of june. Is this an incorrect assumption?? by the end of 2nd quarter?


The end of June is the end of the 2nd quarter ... If it comes it comes. It is good rumor fodder.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NCwolfpack00 said:


> Still no word on Dish Carbon or 4k joey release date? I thought it was supposed to be here before the end of june. Is this an incorrect assumption?? by the end of 2nd quarter?


Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please talk about the potential new IU ... not other topics.


----------



## dplantz (Jun 12, 2006)

I just saw a Dish ad that had the new guide in it. I think they must be getting close to deploying it.


----------

